# SGSII Skyrocket Battery? 1850mah - With Fascinate?



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

So, the Epic 4G 1800 mah battery works well with my Fascinate. I've noticed some Skyrocket unboxings, and it's battery seems to be roughly the same size as our Fascinate's battery. Has anyone tried this out with any SGS I phone yet?


----------



## Mellen_hed (Aug 11, 2011)

I don't know about this battery, but I've read the stock epic touch 4g battery fits

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

Mellen_hed said:


> I don't know about this battery, but I've read the stock epic touch 4g battery fits
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Yeah the Epic 4G is the one in my phone right now. I had money to blow from Christmas so I bought the 1850 mah online to test. It's only 50 mah more, but that's like 30 minutes in battery language


----------



## AuroEdge (Aug 2, 2011)

I tried to find battery dimensions but sadly these are not a selling point for most. I've seen both the Epic 4G Touch and Skyrocket. They're comparable in thickness


----------



## pdunaway19 (Aug 1, 2011)

nklenchik said:


> Yeah the Epic 4G is the one in my phone right now. I had money to blow from Christmas so I bought the 1850 mah online to test. It's only 50 mah more, but that's like 30 minutes in battery language


Any update if this works? Thanks


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

pdunaway19 said:


> Any update if this works? Thanks


I ordered it right around Christmas but it didn't come in yet. I'll post an update when it does


----------



## pdunaway19 (Aug 1, 2011)

nklenchik said:


> I ordered it right around Christmas but it didn't come in yet. I'll post an update when it does


Ok thanks.


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

pdunaway19 said:


> Ok thanks.


Honestly looking at pictures of it again, it looks longer than ours...










When it comes in the mail it may be going on eBay hahaha


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

Got the battery yesterday, too big. If anyone needs a skyrocket battery for any reason hit me up haha, otherwise eBay


----------



## AuroEdge (Aug 2, 2011)

I've tried some recursive searching. Can't find whether or not the Skyrocket battery is interchangeable with the Hercules (T-Mobile) variant i.e. won't fit in Fascinate.


----------

